# Hammocks?



## mongoosedog1 (Mar 8, 2008)

So, a week or so ago I made my ratties a hammock out of a old t-shirt by cutting a strip of it out and sowing it in on its self and hanging it with plastic coated wire. They quickly fell in love with it and have been sleeping there ever since and have basically completely changed their habits. Before they would only get up on the shelves of their cage to get food, but now they hardly come down, except for when I poke at them to come out and play. So this morning I awoke to the squealing cries of my little Yuki, who had gotten her foot tangled up in a hole they had chewed in the hammock I made them. I got her out without too much trouble, even though I had to cut the fabric to do so. She doesn't seem to be injured at all and has completely forgotten it ever happened, but now I don't have a hammock for them. I could probably make them another one, but I see the same thing happening and possibly when I'm not home. I got lucky this time. Has anyone else ever had a similar thing happen? Is there a certain fabric that would be better than another? The only hammocks I've found in town are for ferrets and are gigantic.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

get some fleece. it doesnt shred like tshirt material does. 
read this http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=8363.html last post 1st page... a couple of my easy-peasy hammocks


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

My rats love their hammock too and hardly come out. I'm surprised you can only find ferret hammocks...there seems to be a good supply of rat hammocks (considering they are so popular). I have a hammock made by Trixie, it's nylon with a plush lining. It's really durable and even my girls would have a hard time chewing through it. If you really can't find any in the stores heaps of websites have good hammocks, or you could make one out of a stronger, more rat-proof material.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

My two LOVE their hammocks.

I have a few that I change. Most of them are made from old t-shirts, sweatpants, or fabric, but I have some bought ones too, and they ALL have holes in that they use to get in and out when they can't be bothered climbing over the edges.

You could make some more and put a purpose made hole in the side for them so they don't need to chew any more.... Just an idea


----------



## mongoosedog1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone. I'll see about ordering a stronger one online, and probably making another one for them in the meantime. Its really strange to me that all I can find are the ferret hammocks. Though I guess I haven't really checked all the pet stores in town, but I have checked all the ones I'm willing to give money to.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

According to pet stores, ferrets are the only creatures that like hammocks, I swear. :lol:


----------



## mongoosedog1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Well.. I personally know two little ratties that happen to love them! So the pet stores are wrong!


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

My rats love hammocks.
For my younger/lighter rats I often just use a washrag,they are cheap and hold them well.


----------



## Zuruifox (Dec 12, 2007)

My girls used to have a hammock that came with their cage. Unfortunately, Holly took it upon herself to chew right through one of the straps holding it to the cage and so I had to take it out. I'll eventually get them a new one though.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

I've got a Hammock in my rats cage and they've made a nest UNDER it, they use it like a low ceiling and haven't slept in it more then once.

they just drag all the Rags and T-shirts I give them under it, snuggle up and sleep. 









there are two in the cage they never go in them but here's a shot of the boys snuggle under one


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

my rescue recently discovered what a hammock was after i made one for her and i cant get her to come out now lol


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

My rat is now traumatized of hammocks I made him one, and well, it fell and ratty went THOUMP, thats exactly the sound he made. I should try again now that I got better material


----------

